# Can't import photos



## jbyrd24 (Jun 19, 2005)

Hi All
Can't stay logged on. When I go to Photos, there is nothing that
mentions importing photos. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## JimGo (Jun 19, 2005)

Bryan, If  you aren't staying logged in, that's why you aren't able to get it to upload pics.  If you are logged in, try clicking the "Edit Your Album / Upload Photos" link in the upper left-hand corner, just below the IAP logo, and next to where it says "Hello, jbyrd24."   That should get you started!


----------



## DCBluesman (Jun 19, 2005)

Bryan--it sounds like someone did some "housekeeping" on your computer and deleted some cookies.

The first thing to do (if you are using Microsoft's Internet Explorer) is to make www.penturners.org a safe site.  You get to this option under Tools--&gt;Internet Options--&gt; Security, the selecting the Sites radio button.  Type in our internet address in the "Add" dialog box, then click Add.  Check the box, then select Ok twice to get out.

Close Internet Explorer, then reopen it for the changes to take effect.  At this point, when you log onto the site you will be able to check the box that maintains a cookie on your computer and automatically logs you in each time you access the site.  It will also give you access to your photo album.

If you are not using Internet Explorer, re-post here with the name of your browser and I'm sure someone can walk you through it.  

If none of this works, you may wish to email Jeff...just remember it's his "Fathers Day" too so it may take a little while for him to respond.


----------



## jbyrd24 (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks guys, I'll give it a try. When I log on its says I'm logged
on but not welcome jbyrd24. Not sure what's going on. I did
install a new firewall but have enabled all cookies.

thanks


----------



## jbyrd24 (Jun 19, 2005)

Hi Lou,
I did like you suggested. I can log on but it apparently doesn't
save it. Does seem like it probably has to do with a cookie.
Thanks for the suggestion. I have some new photos I wanted to post.[]


----------

